# 95 maxima



## Sickwithit5150 (Jan 26, 2020)

What other nissan motors can i put into my 95 maxima ????


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You should elaborate on that question. If you are looking for a stock replacement due to a bad engine, then 95-99 Maxima and 96-99 Infiniti I30 used the same engine. If you are looking for a different engine, well that all depends on your will and your wallet. You could use a VQ35DE engine from a later Maxima or Altima, but you would have to get the ECM and wiring harness to do the swap. It's all a matter of what you want to do and how involved you are willing to get into it.


----------

